# Pop up ads "freeworkz"



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2012)

What is with the pop up ads ????  When and why did this start ???  They are a pain in the arm...   Dave


----------



## tdwester (Feb 19, 2012)

I have not seen any. Granted I am using an ad blocker but I usually get a warning for a pop up.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 19, 2012)

Amazing..... Somehow my blocker got turned off..... Did not even think to look.... Thanks.... Dave


----------

